# NEANDERTHAL 2 info



## Mnemotron (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi to all,

has anyone tried NEANDERTHAL 2 by Dna Anabolics?. I'd like to try this sarm triple stack but i can't find any review...

*Details:*

• Ostarine (MK-2866) 15mg

• Andarine/Cardarine (S4) 25mg

• Enburobol (GW1516) 10mg


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

That looks an expensive cycle that.


----------



## Mnemotron (Jun 24, 2015)

colarado red said:


> That looks an expensive cycle that.


1 bottle about 60€


----------

